# Videos not playing smoothly.



## usernamekiran (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello.
I am using 11.1 on a laptop. It has 16GB RAM, an intel i-6 quad core processor, and NVIDIA graphics card (which currently doesnt work (discussed here).

If I play video of any quality, it doesnt play smoothly at all. It plays similar to a slideshow. First of all I had built a package of VLC media player. I thought it was VLC's fault, so I installed xine by `pkg install libxine`, but I still get the same problem. I tried playing videos of less than 480p, 480p, 720p, 1080p; none of the players can play any video smoothly.

This is the only thing keeping me from making FreeBSD my primary OS. (The lack of Wi-Fi connectivity is not an issue for me.)

Any suggestions for the videos?
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## herrbischoff (Dec 12, 2017)

Since your Nvidia card does not appear to work correctly, I would bet the choppy video is directly related to this.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2017)

If your Xorg is running on the vesa(4) driver, it's going to be slow. That driver doesn't have any hardware acceleration, no 3D and no 2D acceleration. It's all software rendering, which makes updating the screen a rather slow process.


----------

